

Intel launches all-new PC architecture with Core i5/i7 CPUs - rbanffy
http://arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2009/09/intel-launches-all-new-pc-architecture-with-core-i5i7-cpus.ars

======
trinket
Anandtech's has some more in-depth coverage:

<http://anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3634>

<http://anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=3634> (printable)

